
Ask HN: I am cheated by rpl-it.com - huxingyi
I am preparing for the Australian Computer Society Skilled Assessment because I have no ICT related degrees, though I have physics Bachelor degree.<p>The story start from I bought the rpl report writing service from rpl-it.com, it&#x27;not cheap, 99.9 pounds. My english is poor, that is why I bought from them, they declared they will write the rpl report according to my CV. If they really did what they said, I think it is worth the price.
But, I just received a template which I can download from other website for free. It&#x27;s nothing relative to my CV, it&#x27;s totally faked.
And they refuse to refund, also refuse to write a real document according to my CV.
I tried Paypal dispute, but Paypal closed it with: &quot;We&#x27;ve now completed our review of your case. Unfortunately, we were unable to decide this case in your favor. If you wish to pursue this further, we encourage you to contact your seller directly for resolution.&quot;
I am so angry and disappointed, and if anyone enounter a situation like this?
======
neximo64
It sounds like you were trying to commit fraud by not writing it yourself,
which is why you have no legal recourse with that website.

It doesn't sound like you ought to pass the certification.. if this is for
your visa or something I might point out it is outright fraud.

~~~
huxingyi
No, I am not try to commit fraud. If this website is support to do like this,
I will never pay it. I think they are agent who can write the document
according to the materials I provided, I can do this, but my english is not
good, this is only why I paided them. I dont want any fake content inside the
report, so I am so disappointed.

~~~
neximo64
I'm sorry but the service this website offers is to prove you have the skills
necessary for ACS, which includes proving your own English is good in addition
to those skills.

Trying to use this in place of your own is fraud. You're disappointed that you
got a sample for whatever reason, you should look at that as lucky and got
HNers to stop you.

Look at the wording on the website frog God's sake, "We safeguard your ACS RPL
from any plagiarism" (it will be unique to you), Your privacy and
confidentiality is always protected when you use our service. We will never
release any personal info to any third parties. (that you bought it will be
private).

So yes it is fraud to do this. Ask yourself what you're paying for, its a
demonstration that you know these skills.

You wont be able to hide your bad English, don't forget Australia is TOEFL
country.

You're also signing this:

The applicant confirms that the explanation of their knowledge and project
reports submitted in this application truthfully and accurately describe the
applicant and the applicant’s personal involvement in the projects. The
applicant is aware that plagiarism by the applicant will automatically
invalidate this application, will jeopardise any future applications from the
applicant and will be reported by the Australian Computer Society to the
Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection.

If someone writes it for you that is plagiarism.

~~~
huxingyi
Thank you very much. I was not aware of this before, and I think ask agent for
help on english is ok, because the assessment is not a test on english. After
read your detailed explain, I think ask the agent write the report for me is
not good, I will write it from scratch by myself. Anyone who's english is not
good as me, please dont do the stupid thing like me, dont waste money on rpl-
it.com

Thank you, happy new year!

